# where do you keep your wax worms?



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

where does everyone keep there wax worms and how long do they last? I used to keep mine in the frige but the guy at the bait store told me they would last longer out of the frige. I have some that are 14 days old and still kicking left out of the frige.


----------



## chuckwagon157 (May 17, 2008)

I keep them in a chest pocket of my duck jacket and I store the jacket in my "hunting" closet. It is a little colder in there than the rest of the house, and I have had them live for weeks.


----------



## InTheRiver (May 15, 2006)

I keep mine in a closet next to the front door where its a little cooler than room temp. Seems to work just fine


----------



## jlcrss (May 17, 2006)

Under my pillow in my bed.


----------



## jlcrss (May 17, 2006)

Just kidding. There are currently waxies in my shanty still from the last time I went fishing.


----------



## Gillgitter (Nov 5, 2003)

I keep mine on a window ledge in the basement. They keep for weeks and weeks. I try to open the container every other day or so to let fresh air in if I don't get out fishing.


----------



## bigshot846 (Apr 30, 2008)

less than 50 degrees, if they are kept too warm you'll be in for a suprise one day when you open them, they'll turn into moths, had it happen to me couple years ago


----------



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

i keep mine in the basement with the lids off and they stay alive all ice fishing season. spikes i keep in the frige in a ziplock bag with no air in it.


----------



## SubSurfaceMD (Jan 3, 2008)

I use the fridge. The apartment is too warm, the garage (detached) is too cold, and the car is way to cold. Following the "below 50 degrees" guideline, but above freezing - the fridge is the best i have - a stable environment seems to be key (less stress?). I've had them last for a couple weeks before some turn black. As an added bonus, everytime the wife opens the fridge to get some food and tells me to get then out of there I get to go fishing!


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

window sill ! i also have the bait pucks and they work better to put in fridge- especially maggots


----------



## jdmichigander (Apr 5, 2005)

I use the fridge I put then in the butter keeper in the door and haved had them last all winter.


----------



## ted stehney (Jun 1, 2004)

Waxies go on the window sill. Cool not to cold. Spikes into the fridge, they last all winter. I order 2000 spikes from Vados bait once a year. They last all season.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

When at home, in the basement where it is cool. When on the ice, between my cheek and gum!!!!!:lol:


----------



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

crawl space, they last for weeks, I check every other day and remove dead ones...


----------



## ehansen300 (Dec 8, 2008)

I keep mine in my "office" on my computer desk. Its a little cooler in there than the rest of the house theyre still alive and kickin had these ones for about a week. I poked a few more holes in the top of the container too.


----------



## gooseboy (Jul 11, 2008)

havent used em in 3 years of ice fishing, Power Baits all day long, from smelt to steelies...fish bite and dont let go.....


----------



## fishnpbr (Dec 2, 2007)

The recomendation on the bulk wax worms I get says 3 weeks at room temp in a cool part of the house and then refrigerate.


----------



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

i keep mine in my shanty.. in the back of my truck.. in the driveway. they freeze and turn black and i never catch anything :smile-mad


----------

